# étui pour Ipod touch 2G?



## robindesbois (11 Septembre 2008)

Venant de commander un nouvel ipod touch 16G, j'aurai voulu savoir si vous avez des liens avec des étuis déjà disponibles sur le marché car sur l'apple store je ne vois que la chaussette mais je préfère le silicone ou du dur.
Merci


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Beh écoute il faut attendre que les fabricants d'étuis sortent les nouveaux étuis pour la nouvelle génération d'ipod!!!


----------



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

Etant donné que c ets le 3eme fil de discussion que je degotte sur cette discussion, c'est que la demande sur ce sujet est grande! ne regrouperions nous pas toutes nos idées dans un seul endroit?


----------

